# Cô Giáo Thể Dục Bị Chồng Bắt Tại Trận Khi Đang Quan Hệ Với Sinh Viên



## Xinh

Một giáo viên Trung Quốc đã bị chồng bắt tại trận khi đang quan hệ với sinh viên.

Cô giáo này họ Tăng (38 tuổi) là giáo viên thể dục của Học viện Kỹ thuật  Lan Dương (Nghi Lan, Đài Loan, Trung Quốc). Người chồng họ Trương cũng  làm giáo viên. Thời gian trước họ làm việc ở Đài Bắc, sau đó mới chuyển  về Nghi Lan và kết hôn. Sau 11 năm chung sống họ sinh được hai đứa con,  một trai một gái.







Cô giáo quan hệ với sinh viên (Ảnh minh họa)​
 Khoảng 2 năm gần đây, anh Trương nghe được nhiều lời đồn đại về quan  hệ không lành mạnh của vợ mình với đồng nghiệp trong trường nhưng không  có bằng chứng cụ thể. Sau đó, anh lại nghe lời ong tiếng ve về chuyện vợ  mình đang ngoại tình với một nam sinh viên đang học năm thứ 3 trong  trường.Vì chuyện này hai người đã cãi nhau nhiều lần, dẫn tới ly thân.  Anh Trương về quê sống. 

 Mới hôm 24-6-2012, có người hàng xóm gọi điện cho anh Trương báo rằng vợ  anh dẫn một người đàn ông lạ mặt về nhà ở. Anh Trương quyết định quay  về nhà để bắt quả tang đôi “gian phu dâm phụ”.Sáng sớm hôm đó, anh đã  bắt tại trận khi đôi “giáo viên – sinh viên” này đang “trần như nhộng”  trên giường.

 Anh Trương cho biết đã báo cảnh sát và sẽ nhờ pháp luật xử lý hành vi ngoại tình trắng trợn này.


----------

